# No longer naked Nissa (picture overload)



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, I've managed to get two new summer dresses made for Miss Nissa Fiona and thought we'd share since I'm being told that I haven't posted any of her in awhile (with clothes on that is :HistericalSmiley. I'm just loving the whole nautical theme and I think Nissa and Hunter should get together in their seer sucker outfits and go sailing. :thumbsup: Thanks for looking.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

What pretty summer dresses! Makes me want to spend some time by the water. B)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing work! I love them! Oh how I wish I had an embroidery machine! lol


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Nissa looks so pretty in her new dresses!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

The nautical is especially lovely.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nissa looks gorgeous in her new dresses!! :wub::wub: 

Kim, you are sooo talented! I'm thinking of "Project Runway" ... You could make clothes for fluff babies and have your own fashion shows with Malt's from Spoiled Maltese!:chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are such pretty dresses and of course the model shows them off quite nicely.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Kim your Nissa is always such a fashionista . . I always look forward to seeing her pictures . . .that nautical outfit is to die for . . . .I love working with this type of material and just keeps expanding on them because they are such easy materials to work it . . .and of course the perfect popsicle outfit for those hot summer months :chili:

thanks for sharing . . .kisses to the DIVA


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kim, that is sooooo adorable. I love the nautical anchor on it!! Yes, she and Hunter need to get together for sure. The other little dress is darling with the two stick pop on it....so unique!!! On Father's Day, she is playing down the glam and being the little princess!!! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my little fashionista! Kim she looks totally and completely fantabulous and perfectly dressed for the casual weekend! LOVE the Popsicle!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So perfect for summer! Boating and ice cream! Love it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love her little pom topknot! The dresses are darling!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kimmmmmmm absolutely adorable, I love the nautical dress,:heart: Nissa your just precious:wub: I still think Matilda and Nissa are related:biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kim, you inspire me...I've got my mom's sewing maching (from the 60's) and a bunch of material....now I just need to learn how to sew!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You sure have been a busy bee! Love both dresses, but the nautical is fantastic!!

Miss Nissa is a fashionista for sure!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Add another fan of the nautical dress to the list. Those dress are just beautiful as is the model.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Minnesota Malts they're melt your popsicle.....

I love it. Nissa is so pretty she's such a perfect little model!! I love the the way she looks at you when your taking photos.

The nauticle dress is awesome. Red and white look so good on her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Nissa you look adorable!!!! Hunter saw you in your boat and ran for his vest and life jacket! I also love your there new dress, green ice pops are the best!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG!!! So cute....yes I think a picture with Tyler would be adorable!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nissa looks adorable as always.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

As always, Nissa is perfectly styled! Those dresses are so summery and Nissa is just too cute.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

sooo cute!! :wub: I especially love the nautical


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

America's Next Top Model.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

too cute :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh those dresses are so pretty!!! and Nissa too of course :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what the lil model! adorable , love the dress..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the dresses and Nissa looks so beautiful in them!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, Nissa couldn't look cuter and those dresses are so nice! You do a great job and Nissa is such a natural in from of the camera. I still can't get over how she has this posing thing down!! 
:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nissa looks gorgeous in her new dresses!! :wub::wub:
> 
> Kim, you are sooo talented! I'm thinking of "Project Runway" ... You could make clothes for fluff babies and have your own fashion shows with Malt's from Spoiled Maltese!:chili::chili:



great idea Marie!! Project Fluff Runway!!:chili::chili:
Kim, those dresses are gorgeous!!:aktion033::aktion033:
btw, i love Nissa's fluffy topknot!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

These summer dresses are beautiful, Kim! Wow! Can't say which one I like more! 
But Nissa looks fantastic in both, she's a real Fashionista! :aktion033:
Hope you had a nice boat trip!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Nissa Fiona said:


> Well, I've managed to get two new summer dresses made for Miss Nissa Fiona and thought we'd share since I'm being told that I haven't posted any of her in awhile (with clothes on that is :HistericalSmiley. I'm just loving the whole nautical theme and I think Nissa and Hunter should get together in their seer sucker outfits and go sailing. :thumbsup: Thanks for looking.


 she is adorable , how do u get her hair to poof up like that ? she looks like a diva


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Precious summer outfits! Great job Kim!! Nissa looks like a little doll!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a pretty model ^_^ me wuv Nissa. She is a cutie pie

hugs
Kat


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the popscicle dress!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

There's our summer diva girl! Nissa darling...it's soooo good to see you in your summer wardrobe!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nissa is very cute! And her dresses are too!! Great job!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! Yes, she truly is fun to sew for and I'm loving every minute of it. She's such a sweetheart besides!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Cute, cute cute! You have outdone yourself once again with those darling dresses! And Nissa is just the most adorable little model! :wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They both look beautiful on your princess Nissa! :wub: You are so talented!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful dresses! Adorable model :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is a wonderful model. Very pretty.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful dresses and beautiful Nissa.


----------

